# redirectingat com



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Is there any way to get rid of this? I recently replaced my old computer and now any time I click a URL in google it redirects first and some links will go to redirectingat and give an error message if I left click, but if I right click and tell it to open a new tab, it goes to the site I wanted.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Clear your cookies and then run Malwarebytes

see http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...s-removing-spyware-updated-18-dec-2011-a.html


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, but that didn't make any difference. I have spyhunter and self destructing cookies running. Only cookies from the sites I specify are saved. All others are removed as soon as that tab is closed.


----------



## ddow (Jun 9, 2014)

It appears to be a site that us use to manage "click to" advertising. In other words the site you are at gets paid for each site you click on while you are on the first site. redirectingat collects those and "bills" the person who get's your visit. From what I've read on it, it seems pretty unreliable. People just can't get reliable use either because the network has it blocked or redirectingat itself is slow. 

You could try to identify the URL in the address window and manually enter it but that's a pain.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Solved the google problem by switching to Bing. Didn't help the other problem.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Searching brings up many sites on getting rid of it. Looks like it is a virus. Here's one.

http://www.computing.net/answers/security/how-to-get-rid-of-google-redirect-virus/32774.html


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Got it! I added /skimlinks.js in Adblock plus as a blockable element. Took some digging to find the info. Thanks though to all who wanted to help!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Got it! I added /skimlinks.js in Adblock plus as a blockable element.


That'll block it, but you still need to get rid of it. Whatever malware program you're using clearly isn't doing its job and needs to be replaced. I'd recommend the free version of Avast; it has a couple tools, Browser Cleanup and Boot-time Scan, that you can run initially and then every month or so to get rid of whatever sneaks in and is too persistent for the regular scan.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Cyng - I obviously need to update that guide. LOL I'll work on doing that in the very near future (as in the next week).

In the meantime, you might look up ADWCleaner - seriously. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, Kung. I'll check that out.
I have Avast already.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Kung, I downloaded that program and ran it. Then couldn't get back on the net. Both firefox and IE wouldn't go thru and both had an error message about a proxy server. I had to do a restore of the system before I could get back online. Definitely panic ensued!!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Ah, that makes sense - IE and FF had a proxy server set up to redirect you through it. All you probably had to do was to change the connection type in IE and FF. I can even tell you how to do that if you want.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, please.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Assuming you have the Menu Bar in IE and FF (if not, click in the top area and select "Menu Bar"):

FF: Tools, Options; then click on the 'Advanced' button, the 'Network' tab, and click the 'Settings' button next to "Configure how Firefox connects to the internet." In there, select either "No proxy" or "Auto-detect proxy settings for this network."

IE: Tools, Internet Options, then the 'Connections' tab and the 'LAN Settings' button. select "Automatically detect settings."

When something like what happened to you occurs above, that's the FIRST thing I check. If they differ from what I've mentioned above but you still get redirected, you're probably infected with spyware.

What probably happened is that a proxy was defined in FF and IE; and when ADWCleaner was run, the proxy software/malware was removed, BUT FF and IE were still told to go through the proxy that suddenly no longer existed. So you couldn't surf anywhere. Changing them to 'Auto detect' would have worked fine, I'm sure.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

OK! Thanks. Now do I run the ADWCleaner again?


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

Do you like living dangerously?


----------

